# Writing > General Writing >  My "Horror" story idea, opinions please?

## Clueless_kid

Hey guys i have a story idea, anyways tell me what you think of it, anything that i should change. Its a horror idea and i am interested in becoming a writer when i grow up, but being i teen i have not had any training. Or read any horror books due to my mothers hate for it. But i was wondering if i should change my idea into a thriller because horror seems like a difficult genre to write, or if i should change the antagonist of my story. Tell me what you think?

My story focuses on teens since i am one and their the ones im around the most, maybe when im older i'll change them to adults. It starts of about the teens parents, and how they murdered 5 men. These men had a spell book and somehow the things they were chanting came true, they came of dangerous and the parents of the teens at the time were scared, and on a halloween night they killed them, dumped them in a river, and burned the book, they were all in higschool at the time. The chants that the 5 men made started to become evil and created a spirit of rage and revenge, and raised the 5 men back to life to kill the ones responsible but they are only raised to life on the day they were killed, Halloween. After they kill the parents they decide to kill their children, so that their generation wont go on. 12 teens find themselves being stalked by this spirit on Halloween day that wants to kill them all in terrible ways, due to the hate. the main character, a girl that has preminitons, tries to figure out when it will strike, and tries to figure out the truth to stop it at the same time keeping herslef and the others alive before the day ends. After Halloween the 5 men go back to their dead form. So what do you think?

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

Sure, you can do that. Why not? Why don't you try drafting out a bit of the story and posting it here for comments. 

I'm not sure how you're insisting that it's about teenagers; it seems to be more about the 5 and the parents. That may be a thing to keep in mind as you write: If you want a teenagers story, beware that it may try to stray into a focus on the the other elements. I can see that happening very easily. But you should be able keep a reign on everything, if your attentive to your initial intention. 

In any case, congratulations on having an initial intention at all. Seems a rarity. Welcome to the forums, kid!  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Sounds like youve really thought this through. The plot seems very interesting, although a little cliche, and provides for a lot of room in character development in the story. well done!

----------

